# Mac OS 7.5.3 téléchargé



## mad'doc (26 Novembre 2004)

J'ai téléchargé Mac OS 7.5.3 sur le site Apple mais j'ai un problème car la première disquette n'est pas bootable et par conséquent, je ne peux pas réinstaller un système sur un DD formaté.
Comment faire pour avoir une disquette bootable pour pouvoir avoir un jeux de disquettes autonome ?


----------



## thib8500 (26 Novembre 2004)

il faut d'abord que tu installes le 7.5 et que tu le mettes à jour en 7.5.3 puis en 7.5.5


----------



## Luc G (26 Novembre 2004)

thib8500 a dit:
			
		

> il faut d'abord que tu installes le 7.5 et que tu le mettes à jour en 7.5.3 puis en 7.5.5



Non, a priori, le 7.5.3 contient bien une disquette boootable : c'est un système complet. Il n'y a pas de raison de devoir installer d'abord le 7.5.

D'abord, sur quelle machine veux-tu l'installer ?

Ensuite, il se pourrait qu'il y ait une ruse au niveau des "boot blocks" de la disquette, mais c'est loin tout ça   

Qu'as-tu utilisé pour recréer tes disquettes : disk copy ? à moins que tu ne le fasses en réseau ?


----------



## mad'doc (27 Novembre 2004)

J'ai téléchargé ce système depuis le site Apple (je n'ai plus l'adresse exacte sous la main) mais le contenu téléchargé pour la première disquette ne contient qu'une image disque mais si je la décompresse, elle fait 3,9 Mo...
Il faut donc la laisser telle quelle mais ça veut donc dire qu'il faut posséder une disquette de boot contenant en plus DiskCopy.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Novembre 2004)

J'ai un système 7.5 complet sur disquettes (7 disq. installation + 5 disq. divers : Utilitaires, Quickdraw, Powertalk...)... à ta dispo...


----------



## mfay (27 Novembre 2004)

Vaudrait mieux installer un 7.6, et même un 8.1 si tu as assez de mémoires 

   La série OS 7.5 est la plus buggée du monde Mac (début difficile des Power PC).


----------



## Luc G (27 Novembre 2004)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> Vaudrait mieux installer un 7.6, et même un 8.1 si tu as assez de mémoires
> 
> La série OS 7.5 est la plus buggée du monde Mac (début difficile des Power PC).



La différence c'est que le 7.5.3 et le 7.5.5 sont disponibles gratuitement chez apple, pas le 7,6 ou le 8.

Sinon, c'est vrai que les premières versions du 7.5 étaient plutôt pourraves (surtout sur certaines machines) mais la 7,5,3 et la 7.5.5  étaient déjà mieux : je m'en suis servi longtemps.

Pour ta disquette 1 du 7.5.3. c'est assez bizarre : je me rappelle avoir téléchargé le 7,5,3 sur le site d'apple et avoir utilisé les disquettes qui en résultaient sans problème, il faudrait que je regarde : je dois avoir les images correspondantes.


----------



## mad'doc (27 Novembre 2004)

En fait, c'est moi qui télécharge mais c'est pour un collègue et c'est pour installer sur un LC475. Donc exit les OS suppérieurs à 7.5.3.
Si jamais il y en a un meilleur que celui-ci, dites-le moi


----------



## thib8500 (28 Novembre 2004)

le LC475 accète jusqu'à macOS 8.1 sans problème, mais mieux vaut ne pas dépasser le 7.6 car il me semble que la mémoire est bien limité sur cette machine.


----------



## Macthieu (28 Novembre 2004)

j'ai un lc575 qui supporte très bien os8. Il fonctionne sans trop de problème. 

J'ai encore les disquettes du os 7.1

Si ça peut aider


----------



## mfay (28 Novembre 2004)

J'ai aussi un vieux LC475.

  Ca va, c'est le plus fiable de tous les mac. Même un 7.5.3 ne devrait pas arriver à le planter.

  (J'ai installer 8.1 sur le mien, mais il est au max de la mémoire : 36 Mo )


----------

